# Very promising clamp edge system



## Hawaiilad

Looks interesting…I will have to check them out. thanks for sharing


----------



## grantd

I have the emerson version that rockler sells (bought from amazon though) and I haven't gotten a ton of use out of it yet. It works well as a straight edge but that model at least isn't self squaring which can be a bit of a pain. Also because the saw doesn't ride on top of it you have to account for the width of the shoe in your layout. It works well for breaking down sheet goods or trimming things like doors that aren't safely cut on a table saw but if you need to do a lot of ripping it's no replacement for a table saw.


----------



## russde

I was interested by the review and checked their videos and website looking for a definitive "does this clamp square itself when locked"? or not answer…couldn't find it, so I e-mailed them, got this in return (very quickly I might add):

*Update for Case 459 - "Clamp edge" 
Good Afternoon,
Our Clamp edges do not self square, they have to be squared by the user.
Regards,*

So, to me the main advantage over the HF clamp is that you can buy the extension to get full panel cuts, otherwise it doesn't seem worth the premium, to me at least, YMMV.
Thanks for the review, I'm going to keep watch on these.


----------



## paxorion

Updated my verdict to address the following two comments:



> I have the emerson version that rockler sells (bought from amazon though) and I haven t gotten a ton of use out of it yet. It works well as a straight edge but that model at least isn t self squaring which can be a bit of a pain. Also because the saw doesn t ride on top of it you have to account for the width of the shoe in your layout. It works well for breaking down sheet goods or trimming things like doors that aren t safely cut on a table saw but if you need to do a lot of ripping it s no replacement for a table saw.
> 
> - grantd


This straight edge serves as an add-on to my workflow. It's primarily used to establish a straight reference. The saw plate, while it will still require planning for the offset, will allow the saw to ride on the track as opposed to against it.



> I was interested by the review and checked their videos and website looking for a definitive "does this clamp square itself when locked"? or not answer…couldn t find it, so I e-mailed them, got this in return (very quickly I might add):
> 
> *Update for Case 459 - "Clamp edge"
> Good Afternoon,
> Our Clamp edges do not self square, they have to be squared by the user.
> Regards,*
> 
> So, to me the main advantage over the HF clamp is that you can buy the extension to get full panel cuts, otherwise it doesn t seem worth the premium, to me at least, YMMV.
> Thanks for the review, I m going to keep watch on these.
> 
> - russde


Having used both the BORA WTX and the HF straight edge clamp, I can confidently state my opinion. The fit/finish and ease of use absolutely makes the premium worth it. The HF straight edge clamp will slip 9 out of 10 times I lock it down. The BORA WTX has not slipped on me. Not to mention, no deflection at longer lengths.


----------



## BigMig

I do a lot with *Baltic birch *plywood - which comes in the (inconvenient) 60" square sheets. It looks as though I'd need to buy the basic 50" clamp plus an extension to work with 60" sheets. Is that correct? Any issues with using the extensions? 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## paxorion

> I do a lot with *Baltic birch *plywood - which comes in the (inconvenient) 60" square sheets. It looks as though I d need to buy the basic 50" clamp plus an extension to work with 60" sheets. Is that correct? Any issues with using the extensions?
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> - BigMig


BORA has two flavors of extensions. A 25" and a 50" I haven't gotten the extensions yet, but plan on updating this review or adding a new review once I get the extensions. Note that availability is slow to trickle in. The price of being an early adopter.


----------



## JoeinGa

Thanks for the review. I have the HF 50" one and so far it's been doing the job, but I have to be very watchful for deflection when cutting a long run. Only thing I haven't liked is always having to add in the width of the saw plate (only made THAT "mistake" *ONCE* ! )

Just checked and the Bora web-site shows a price at $53, and the Lowes is $39 … I like how the saw plate rides *ON * the track. Gonna hafta give this one a look next time I'm at Lowes.


----------



## paxorion

> Thanks for the review. I have the HF 50" one and so far it s been doing the job, but I have to be very watchful for deflection when cutting a long run. Only thing I haven t liked is always having to add in the width of the saw plate (only made THAT "mistake" *ONCE* ! )
> 
> Just checked and the Bora web-site shows a price at $53, and the Lowes is $39 … I like how the saw plate rides *ON * the track. Gonna hafta give this one a look next time I m at Lowes.
> 
> - JoeinGa


FYI, Lowes does NOT stock the saw plate in stores or on their website.


----------



## Lazyman

It looks like the extension, saw plate and router plate can be purchased at amazon (click the links).


----------



## paxorion

The router plate is part of the old Wide Track line of BORA products. Shipping time of 1-2 months for the extension and saw plate reinforces my criticism of slow to no availability as of this comment.


----------



## nkawtg

I saw this on the Bora site and was pleased by its clamping system and price.
For well under a hundred bucks you can have a 50" track and sled.

The Saw Plate Router Guide and Track are in stock at the company site
http://www.boratool.com/bora-wtx-clamp-edge-saw-guide-50-inch
http://www.boratool.com/bora-saw-guide
http://www.boratool.com/bora-router-guide-wt


----------

